# Substituting butter for oil...



## Angie (Sep 4, 2006)

I had a batch of muffins (boxed kind) all ready to go, just needed to add the oil....and then I remembered, I used it all up yesterday!!!!!   grrr...

So I looked on line for a substitute and the only one they had was olive oil.  Well, I didn't have enough of that for my muffins either.  

So..I used butter, equal parts.

They just came out of the oven so I'll let you know how they turned out once they are cool enough to eat.

Wish me luck.  I love cinnamon muffins...


----------

